# Brisket rub recipies



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

Anybody got any good brisket rub recipies they can share? I'm doing some for a party this weekend.....appreciate the info.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Adams Brisket Rub is just as good as anything ive ever had...that with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and lemon pepper makes a killer brisket


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*thx*



Aggie87 said:


> Adams Brisket Rub is just as good as anything ive ever had...that with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and lemon pepper makes a killer brisket


Thanks ill give it a shot


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have tried a few rubs my favorite so far is Grub rub and second runner up is zachs brisket rub.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Wild willies rub recipe is in the book "Smoke and Spice" I still use it and its a great old book. lots of info!


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*help*

ill check these out guys....thanks!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

my recipe. majority brown sugar, litlle onion salt , little cayenne pepper, litlle lemon pepper. rub thick. smoke 5 hrs longer than u think u should.

use pecan. 250 degrees. 1hr per pound plus 5 hrs = perfect briskett


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Last time i used grub rub and zachs together. Love grub rub, but it hasn't always made the best bark for me. gets a little liquidy very quickly. Ad a little (just a little!) salt lick dry rub for a pepper kick. spicy stuff.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I was happy with the Fiesta brisket rub I used last week. nice bark but it was a tad salty to me but I don't cook with much salt.


----------



## longhornturfguy (Mar 20, 2012)

Fiesta brand stuff has MSG, that stuff is terrible on que fyi!!! simple is better IMO ....1/3 cup salt, 3/4 cup pepper fresh cracked pepper, couple tablespoons of mexican oregano (depending on how much zing you want)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make your own

black pepper
garlic powder
onion powder
season salt
paprika


----------



## Saint51 (Jun 3, 2004)

*This one works good for me.*

1 Cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup Paprika
2-1/2 TBS Course (Salad Grind) Black Pepper
1-1/2 tsp Chili Powder
1-1/2 TBS Garlic Powder
1-1/2 TBS Onion Powder
1 tsp Cayenne (Red Pepper)​2 TBS Kosher Salt


----------

